# Feeling Hungry?!



## keeks334 (Apr 4, 2012)

Have just started a calorie controlled diet given to me by my diabetic dietician and so far have managed 2 days!  Today tho I'm feeling really hungry - does anyone have any great suggestions for keeping the hunger away?!


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 4, 2012)

Firstly, well done ! 

I'm not much help I'm afraid but I always think drinking lots of tea or coffee fills me up so might be worth a try.

Also, try to find things that occupy your mind as much as poss. Crosswords, reading or just engrossing activities. If you have a camera and the weather's fit, try going out for a stroll and take some interesting photos.

Rob


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 4, 2012)

Robster65 said:


> Firstly, well done !
> 
> I'm not much help I'm afraid but I always think drinking lots of tea or coffee fills me up so might be worth a try.
> 
> ...



I always find day 3 the worst day of the diet!  You have to keep busy - go for a walk, run, swim - anything to keep your mind off food. If you have to eat, make sure its low calorie eg vegtables!

If you don't feel up to the exercise - the last resort is to go under the duvet!!


----------

